# Suche Slipanlage in der Eckernförder Bucht!



## Nifalema (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!
Suche eine gute und günstige Slipanlage in der Eckernförder Bucht.Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Tip für mich.

P.S. Wie sind momentan die Fangchancen beim Pilken in der Eckernförder Bucht?


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche Slipanlage in der Eckernförder Bucht!*

Moin!

Eine realistische Slippe in Eckernförde kannst Du abhaken!
Es gibt nur die Segelsnobs wo wir unerwünscht sind- 
anders kann ich mir die Gebühren und Vorraussetzungen nicht erklären.

Die Campingplätze haben Slipen aber die sind über Winter dicht.
Ergo bleibt nicht viel über, ich fahre desshalb meistens nach Kiel Strande 
slippe dort und schleppe mich dann rüber zur Eckernförder Bucht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche Slipanlage in der Eckernförder Bucht!*

Wegstrecke ca 12KM die sich lohnen


----------



## GridtII (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche Slipanlage in der Eckernförder Bucht!*

Hi Nifalema,
als Alternative gib es noch die Slipanlage in Damp. Von da aus ist es in die Eckernförder Bucht auch nicht so weit. Im Übrigen kann ich die Erfahrungen von Torsk_NI zur Slipanlage Eckernförde nur bestätigen.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## floh72 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche Slipanlage in der Eckernförder Bucht!*

In Eckernförde gibt es ne Slippe im Yachthafen beim Segelclub.

Slippen kostet dort 12.-€ für rein und raus zusammen. Ist aber auch die einzige in der Bucht.

Da mußt du dir die Slippmarken für die Schranke am besten im Vorraus kaufen.

Greetz Flo


----------



## EckernTroll (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche Slipanlage in der Eckernförder Bucht!*

Moin

Weiß nicht, woher Ihr Eure "Erfahrungen" mit der Slippe im SCE habt. Wir liegen da mit unserem Boot und sind da halt ein wenig exotisch als Angler, aber gehauen hat uns da noch keiner - auch nicht, wenn wir geslippt haben - aber Segler sind natürlich auch nicht so stark wie Angler ;-).

Der Hafenmeister ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber Ihr sollt ihn ja auch nicht heiraten.

Und zu der Slippe selber: Die ist absolut top! Du hast bannig viel Platz, die Slippe ist tief genug und auch mit großen Booten hat man da in der Regel keine Probleme rein und raus zu kommen und Trailer und Fazzzeuch haben immer einen kostenlosen Parkplatz. Und was den Preis angeht, so ist das im Vergleich zu anderen Slippen auch nicht die Welt.

Wenn Du noch mehr Infos zu der Anlage haben möchtest, so kannst Du mal hier luschern:

http://www.team-rubberduck.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=439&Itemid=228

Da findest Du auch ein paar Infos zur Slippe in Damp - die ist auch absolut o.k. und Du hast es nicht weit zum Stollergrund!

Was die Angelei in der Bucht angeht, so kommt der Dorsch langsam in Fahrt und Platte ist auch noch ganz gut zu bekommen. Die Trutten scheinen allerdings noch ein wenig faul...

Petri!


----------



## Fischmansfriend (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche Slipanlage in der Eckernförder Bucht!*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Der Hafenmeister ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber Ihr sollt ihn ja auch nicht heiraten.


 

ich würde es auch nie wagen, Herrn G... einen Antrag zu machen....
;-)

Aber die beiden Damen im Büro sind wirklich sehr hilfsbereit.
Ansonsten ist die Slippe zwar etwas teuer, aber super in Schuss und bei der Steigung lassen sich auch grössere Boote problemlos slippen. 

Einen Saisonliegeplatz an Land, direkt an der Slippe, bekommt man dort auch zu guten Preisen, wie ich finde.

Allerdings aufpassen, die Slippe ist bei niedrigem Wasserstand verdammt rutschig, bei Hochwasser  sind die Stege manchmal einige Zentimeter "landunter", also Gummistiefel anziehen.

Und Dorsch geht wirklich schon ganz gut...
;-)


----------

